# A user got html iframe.b.gen virus on our website



## cool_summer (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello to all members,

We are running gate automation website. One of our clients called us 3 days back that when he clicked on our website, he gets this error message about html iframe.b.gen virus..I have attached the screenshot for reference.

I have used some online tools to check our website and results show that there are no issues. Also, no one else has called us for this virus attack. So, I am not sure whether this virus is on our website or it is on client's computer.

According to mcafee.com, _This threat could be delivered via web pages which were compromised as a result of an SQL injection attack. It may also be received as a result of poor security practices, or un-patched machines and vulnerable systems.

_What I have understood from this is..it could be our website or it could be the client's computer..Am I correct??Can anyone please suggest how can I check if this is an issue on our side or not??If yes, then how can I resolve this?Thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Seems to be that you have already posted in the Malware/Virus Security forums before I found your Thread in our section.

Just to let you know prior to posting you should have a read here, pre-posting instructions. 

The Security Experts are extremely busy, pls. be patient and someone shd assist you.


----------

